# Cavalier Elite finger tab: cordovan vs hair



## Supermag1

Don't mean to hijack, but could someone also please list the sizing procedures for them too.


----------



## OBE

I had also needed some sizing information and did some digging through my emails and found this reply from AAE/Cavalier dated 12-15-08:

_I measured the finished Tabs that we have in stock

Small measured 2 1/2 down x 2 1/4 across Total 2 1/4 length x 3/4 Wide for Index finger and Middle Finger to Pinky is 1 1/2 wide x 2 1/2 across

Medium measured 2 1/2dwnx2 5/8 across,Total 2 1/2 length x 3/4 Wide for Index Finger and Middle Finger to Pinky is 1 1/2 wide x 2 5/8 across

Large measured 3 dwn x 2 3/4 acrss Total 2 3/4 length x 3/4 wide for Index Finger and Middle finger to pinky is 1 3/4 wide by 2 3/4 across

XLarge measured 3 down and 3 across Total 2/34 length x 1 wide for Index Finger and Middle Finger to Pinky is 1 3/4 wide x 3 across

Currently do not have a Sizing Chart _


----------



## Coodster

OBE, I think you will notice quite a big diffrence in your release going from hair to cordivan, Big diff in a good way, your release will be smoother, the cordavan is alot more slicker than the hair. at least thats what I found out when I switched. cordovan also lasts longer than the hair.


----------



## OBE

Coodster,

Did it take long to break in?


----------



## shadowhunter

*no break in time needed*

Cordovan is the greatest and lasts longest in my opinion. You can condition the leather with silicon or teflon spray to help keep it slick but maybe not really necessary, it just keeps on releasing. Look at tabs made by ewbateman.com, along with other archery goodies.


----------



## big cypress

interesting thread . i shot one 'hair' tab for about 20 years and the current one for a couple . i always wondered about cordovan but thought it would be less slick . sounds like i'll be trying one . [ maybe it'll help my poor release ] .


----------



## AKRuss

One of the nice things about the Cavalier tab is that you can replace the face and suede pieces and add or subtract a rubber layer. If you don't like the Cordovan, you can always put it a difference face piece. I've heard the rubber layer is so that your sweat doesn't soak all the way through but don't have that problem up here.


----------



## Harperman

I will agree that a calf hair tab is ultra slick, but I've never had a calf hair tab last more than a few months, without the hair wearing off....The Cordovan tab faces are extremely slick for a solid leather face, doesnt stretch much, if any at all if it gets wet, and always stays soft and supple, without being fragile...I spray my tab face occasionally with Camp Dry 13% Silicone spray..this makes it crazy slick...I have always wanted to try out the Seal skin tabs from Alaska Bowhunter Supply....I dont want a tab, actually, I'd just like to have a piece of seal skin to put on my Cavalier tab....Anybody ever try out sealskin?..Jim


----------



## OBE

I have been using a seal skin arrow rest on my recurve for years (shooting off the shelf) and it wears incredibly well. I hadn't thought about using the seal skin tab as well but then again I have always been very happy with the performance of the calf hair tab that Western Archery sells (http://westernarchery.com/Pages/Page065.htm) for about 15 years now. However, in the last two years I have increased my shooting 1000 times over in order to shoot in some of the local NFAA tourneys and have begun to feel the effects of parts wear out. 

I just went to Alaska Bowhunting Supply website and don't see any of the seal skin products listed. I called the sales number and left a message, asking about availability. I will post their response.


----------



## Robert58

I can't believe it but Cabelas has them on sale. If you like a hair tab, looks like a good one.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...00602&cm_ite=0064668416921a&_requestid=151397

Robert


----------



## OBE

Great find on the Cabelas sale (1/2 price). I figured if I didn't like this version of tab I could try putting the seal skin on a Cavalier. I started the order process but all that's left in stock is, left hand.


----------



## OBE

I just received a call from Alaska Bowhunting supply. They said that they lost their supplier last year and don't have any in stock nor do they know if they will ever carry seal skin again. I think I'll order those left hand tabs after all and cut them down for arrow rests.


----------



## Robert58

That's a lot of money just for seal skin for an arrow rest.

Google archery seal skin tab. You will find quiet a few to choose from. I found a nice one that is the kind that you are used to shooting with. A finger hole type. But when I tried to put in the link to it, it didn't work right. So I deleted the post.

A number of members on the Finger Forum has suggested buying a ewbateman tab. That is what I shoot. The one I have is the Bubba Tab, but their website doesn't list it by that name anymore. It is catalog # TABC. It comes with cordovan face or hair. But the best thing about a Bateman tab is that Earl Bateman will make the tab out of what ever thickness Cordovan leather you specify. I think standard thickness is .055, But I like a little thicker leather. Mine are around .069 to .072 thick. And Earl will keep the thickness spec. on file so if you loose the tab or want a backup he can make you a new one identical to your old one. Or if you decide you want one a little thicker or thinner he can easily do that too.

The Cordovan tab has rubber backing like the thin cloth rubber coated material used in auto pump diaphrams. Keeps the sweat from your hand from going through into the back of the Cordovan face. I don't think I will ever wear mine out. Bubba is still shooting the first one he designed 18 years ago.

http://www.ewbateman.com/

Robert


----------



## OBE

The Bateman tabs are reasonably priced for the high praise they receive. I am also impressed by your comment that Mr. Bateman makes a persons order very personalized. This kind of service is very rare these days. Why do you prefer the thicker tab?

Thanks for the Google suggestion. I think Timberpoint has the seal skin tab that closely resembles the tab I currently use.


----------



## Robert58

The reason I prefer the think leather on the bubba tab is because the tab has a shin rubber material for the backing, about .025 thick. My tab is still thinner than most tabs with a cordovan face and felt or leather back. That 18 year old tab that Bubba (Earl Bateman IV) shoots looked to me to have been about .075 thick Cordovan on the face so I looked through all of the tabs his Father brought to the State Tournament and the one with the thickest leather on the face miked out an average of .070. so I bought that one. I have been shooting it for about 2 yrs. and it is as good as new.

The Timberpoint Tab is the one I tried to give you the link too.

Robert


----------



## Supermag1

Anyone shoot the Super Leather face?


----------



## AKRuss

I shoot the Cavalier "Lite" tab - or some such thing - with super leather for hunting. The base of the tab is nylon and doesn't make noise or mark the bow like the aluminum base does and the tab feels nearly identical. The super leather wears pretty well but not nearly as well as Cordovan leather. I prefer Cordovan and don't mind the short break in period, in fact I shoot pretty well during that time and have wondered if I should only shoot new faces, LOL. Cordovan leather, by the by, is leather from the flank/butt of horses and is sold only in patches about 16" or so in diameter. It varies from very thin to pretty thick. One of the reasons I like the Cavalier tab is that I can add or substract the rubber layer or thicker/thinner suede leather according to what total thickness I want.


----------



## minnie3

tried a calf hair tab for the first time last week. so far so good, but how do these go if you're caught out on a 3d range in the rain


----------



## OBE

It's been almost two years since I first asked about cordovan tabs. I finally made the transistion. I purchased a Bateman tab and it is great. It is very comfortable and the string slides on it like ice. 
I would also like to give praise to Earl Bateman, for his great work and customer service. We spoke on the phone for a very long time. He asked a lot of questions on what kind of shooting I do and what kind of equipment I would be using. From the information he gathered, he put together a tab that he felt would work out the best for me. He nailed it. He also said that he had created a file for me, so that he would already have all the details, should I order the same. Thanks, Earl!


----------



## minnie3

... and here i am back again too, a year and a bit later.
still with a calf hair tab, and i know now how these go if you're caught out on a 3d range in the rain. happened to me twice this year, the most recent being last weekend. very wet and soggy like a floppy wet paper score card, could have squeezed the water from it, but i persisted and shot my average both times. i must check out the bateman tabs sometime. 

which one did you get OBE?


----------



## OBE

minnie3 said:


> ... and here i am back again too, a year and a bit later.
> still with a calf hair tab, and i know now how these go if you're caught out on a 3d range in the rain. happened to me twice this year, the most recent being last weekend. very wet and soggy like a floppy wet paper score card, could have squeezed the water from it, but i persisted and shot my average both times. i must check out the bateman tabs sometime.
> 
> which one did you get OBE?


Here is the tab I picked up. The backing is 0.028" and the cordovan leather is 0.061".
Cat. No. S2C
Cordova Tab Face
Rubber Back
Elastic Band
2 Finger Split
I have been shooting 3 finger split (1 over, 2 under) but want to try some new fingering over the winter. I am first going to give two finger split a try (getting the bottom finger out of the equation). I have been noticing, that I really have to work on not torquing the string sideways, with my fingers. It might be more of a form issue but I thought I would eliminate a finger first.


----------

